
Procrastination Hacks – The Pomodoro Technique (What, Why and How?) - joaoperibeiro
http://joaoperibeiro.com/procrastination-hacks-pomodoro-technique/?1
======
Jaruzel
Does anyone here do this? Does this actually work? I'm interested in having a
go, but would like some anecdotal evidence before I start downloading apps
etc. Thanks!

~~~
joaoperibeiro
I use and it works for me. But I have a personal "trade off" to when I should
use the system.

As you know, the system lives around the idea of tasks taking 25 minutes or
being able to break down into chunks of 25 minutes. If you try to fit this in
your current workflow, you will easily feel overwhelmed.

But the trick (in my opinion) is not using this on everything because not all
the tasks, like meetings or group tasks, will fit this method. But rather use
this only in a small block of the day (2-3 hours), where you can be more
quite, to tackle all the tasks that have little or no dependency on other
people.

~~~
Jaruzel
Ok, thanks!

